# OB Global Period



## drhunter (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a quick question regarding 59400 and the global period.  We had a patient come in for a problem visit during her antepartum care, so it was billed as a 99212 instead of a normal Total OB visit.  She ended up delivering (59400) later that same day.  The billing of the office visit went out prior to the delivery going out, so it was paid by insurance prior to them receiving the claim for the delivery.  Basically, my question is should we append a modifier to the office visit code or void the claim for the office visit altogether.  Also, what modifier would be appropriate if one is necessary, since the global period for the 59400 is MMM.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Kitchi (Sep 4, 2012)

If the office visit was really unrelated to the pregnancy or delivery, then you would attach a 24 modifier to the E/M.  This modifier will tell the insurance that the office visit was for a service unrelated to your global OB code. Depending on the insurance, you may have to refund and submit a new claim. Only the insurance can verify that.  Hope it helps.


----------

